

The (Unintentional) Amazon Guide to Dealing Drugs - sinned
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/04/the-unintentional-amazon-guide-to-dealing-drugs/360636/

======
funkydallas
"Amazon's data-tracking software watched what else these people purchased..."

We know this is a common procedure at online stores and social network
services.

Still I was shock from watching myself using facebook and experience the way
it works.

I am using facebook to keep in touch with my customers.

And very often names do appear multiple times. So who is the right person?

Very easy... facebook in combination with a human sense of your customers
habits it is a very strong tool to keep in touch with somebody you know. I was
amazed by myself how easy it is to get the right person out of 10 just having
a shot look at their timeline.

